# Green around mouth



## nellie2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

My 9 year old Nellie has developed green stain on bottom sides of her mouth. Vet does not know what it is. Here are some notes:
Energy is same
Appetite, thirst same
No smell
Mouth, gums, teeth are fine. 

Has anyone seen this before??? I'm stumped!!!! Really want to take care of this. 

Thanks. Michelle


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How long has it been going on? Any chance it's been there a while and you just now noticed it? Also, does she like to eat grass?


----------



## nellie2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

1 month. She has always eaten grass and has never had this. Thanks for replying. Michelle


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did the vet test the hair there? 

That looks like a "drool spot" where the drool would normally stain the fur red or reddish colored. I can't imagine why it's green other than like Penny's Mom suggested - maybe it's a grass stain.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It could be, with her age, that she is losing just a bit of tone in her lips and leaking drool a bit more. I know I could use a face lift!


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

Does she have any signs of periodontal disease? There's a specific type of bacteria in the mouth that causes a kind of dark discoloration to the tartar around the gumline. Wouldn't be a huge stretch to think that it possibly had struck there with its close proximity to her mouth. Grass stain would be something I would wonder too. Did they scrape it? Try to take some hair for culture? Did they give you anything just to try and see if it helps clear it up?


----------



## nellie2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you for all your help. 

Teeth and gums are clear. 
This appeared at the same time as a hot spot. Everything else has cleared up. 

Wondering about a fungus. Was worried about blue green algae but she has no other sx. Vet has done physical but no culture. 

Perhaps another follow-up to the vets.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I had a Cocker who had green stains around her mouth, she was a grass eater. Baby wipes everyday helped keep her mouth clean. There was no infection just green stains. We also had one who had lip fold infections...if it was an infection you would most likely be able to smell it. It was an aweful smell!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yukonboy (Dec 20, 2013)

nellie2013 said:


> Thank you for all your help.
> 
> Teeth and gums are clear.
> This appeared at the same time as a hot spot. Everything else has cleared up.
> ...


Hi, My 14 year old golden, Yukon, has those very same symptoms - green fur spot at his mouth, is prone to hot spots, decent energy and health considering his age. He also has developed a runny nose lately. Did you find out what it was?

Thanks,
Camille


----------



## nellie2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Camille,
I have never received a proper diagnosis. Nellie continues to be happy and healthy. the green has actually subsided a lot. This fall she continues to have little hot spots or even "specs" of a hot spot. She also has a runny nose from time to time and I associated that with wheat (in treats or crackers) so I buy her wheat free treats. I'm thinking her immune system needs a little help. Perhaps the green is from the grass but has never affected her in the past. As a nutritionist and homeopath I will be doing some minor detox with her this winter and then supporting her immune system. May even make an appointment with a homeopath who specializes in animals. All things considered, I'm happy it didn't turn into anything more than this.

Michelle


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ask the homeopath about adding organic apple cider vinegar ("ACV") to her food (just mix in 1 tablespoon), and/or wiping that area with diluted ACV (dilute 1/2 and 1/2 with filtered water).


----------



## nellie2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

As a nutritionist and homeopath myself, I tried that and so many other things. I found them all to actually aggravate and bring on more problems (such as hot spots) so I think she is very sensitive and needs minimal intervention.


----------



## 146426 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Green stain on muzzle*



nellie2013 said:


> My 9 year old Nellie has developed green stain on bottom sides of her mouth. Vet does not know what it is. Here are some notes:
> Energy is same
> Appetite, thirst same
> No smell
> ...


September 14, 2016, 10:30am: Fall - Central Europe - southern Germany - a nature park near a city near the Alps (i.e. species of grass & tree are somewhat modified as to what would occur in "untouched wilderness"/nature): My point is: I've just come back from a 2 hr walk with my Beagle today, and I noticed for the first time ever in 7 years that he had a green stain on the right side of his muzzle - the exact same stain that nellie2013 described and her Golden Retriever shows in the photo - ALSO on the right side of the muzzle and exactly the same size and shape. My 7 y.o. Beagle has been a 'grazer' all his life, too, so my first thought was, of course, "Poison!". BUT then I noticed that nellie2013 posted on 16 September in Northern USA/Ontario and I'm seeing this on my dog on 14 Sept in southern Central Europe - so I'm going with the theory that AT THIS TIME OF THE YEAR there is a type of grass growing or blooming or whatever, that produces that particular stain. Alternatively, Beagle-boy also drank out of the river & half of it slobbered out of the sides of his mouth - a type of algae in the water this time of year? Only curious thing is: it's only on one side of the muzzle (in this case the right). The left side of Beagle's muzzle only has the usual brownish-stain he has most of the time (I've tried loads of things to improve his oral hygiene, and he'll undergo a dental cleaning (anaesthetic) next year). Anyway, in short: I'm not worried anymore! I read nellie2013's thread right to the end and have calmed down, am not going to visit the vet over this and shall just observe him closely the next 24-hours, with most likely a 'no symptoms' outcome. Thank you everyone for your contributions in this fantastic forum!


----------



## naardema (Mar 5, 2019)

Has anyone else seen this? I have a clumber spaniel and the breed is very droopy/jowly and he has recently shown the same thing. He does not get hot spots. Does not eat grass (and besides its winter with several inches of snow right when this popped up). It does not smell. His teeth/gums are perfect. it does not wipe away. It is only in the folds of his skin under his jowls. I could swear that it is algae, except if it was i would expect some to wipe off. Anyone with any ideas? Anyone ever figure it out?


----------

